# Denon AHD1100 headphones



## puma99dk| (Apr 30, 2013)

i am thinking about changing my Creative Aurvana Live! out, and i saw these Denon AHD1100 for £53,45 at amazon.co.uk which i think is really really cheap, but is they worth it?

i want some quality headphones and i heard really good things about the HD1000 headphones from Denon, so is the AHD-1100 serie better or just newer?


----------



## erocker (Apr 30, 2013)

They don't sound bad. Unfortunately their build quality is horrible.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 30, 2013)

erocker said:


> They don't sound bad. Unfortunately their build quality is horrible.



they r more plastic yes, but i head that should be made up on the audio quality ^^;


----------



## erocker (Apr 30, 2013)

Get these instead if you want cheap: http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B0002D03ZW/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## TC-man (Apr 30, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> i am thinking about changing my Creative Aurvana Live! out, and i saw these Denon AHD1100 for £53,45 at amazon.co.uk which i think is really really cheap, but is they worth it?
> 
> i want some quality headphones and i heard really good things about the HD1000 headphones from Denon, so is the AHD-1100 serie better or just newer?



Hi,

I was told that Creative Labs were rebranding the Denon AHD1100 into Aurvana Live (with minor changes, I guess).

Anyway, personally I can recommend the Sony MDR-V6 or MDRZX700.


----------



## Ra97oR (May 6, 2013)

Used to own a pair of CAL! and listened to the new Denon line, I will say the D1100 isn't much of an improvement if any. You might well keep the CAL! if you are staying at this price range, ZX700 isn't bad, but it isn't as musical as the CAL! and it is no where as comfortable.


----------

